# Car won't start. Fuse keeps blowing.



## Ufkenedy (Oct 3, 2020)

Hi guys, I'll appreciate your help/input as soon as you can.

My car ran smooth until about an hour ago. 2013 cruze. I put on my A/C for the first time since last summer i guess. Worked well, car was cold, i just suddenly smelt a very subtle strange burning smell but i ignored and i parked car and got groceries. Trying to leave and car it won't start. CEL is on and service stability on dash. I read code with portable scanner and it says injector circuit. I check fuse box and see injector fuse 8 is blown. I replaced and car starts but immediately stalls. The same fuse blown again. Apparently the fuse keeps blowing.

I guess there might be a short circuit somewhere but i don't really know where to check specifically. I'll appreciate all helps/suggestions.
Thanks.

Read few similar threads but the owners didn't come back to post how problems were solved.


----------



## Ufkenedy (Oct 3, 2020)

Fuse number 9 is th3 problem. Keeps blowing. Fuel injector 1,2


----------



## Ufkenedy (Oct 3, 2020)

I removed injector 2 and fuse didn't blow so i bought a new injector and replaced it. Car starts now and misfires a lot. Throws the codes 
P0261
P0267
P0270
P0202

Engine shakes as a result of the misfire.
I have a flashing cel as well.
Service stability is lit on dash and my fan weirdly stays on even when key is out. 

I'm going to try now to replace all ignition coils.

All help/inputs are welcome


----------



## Ufkenedy (Oct 3, 2020)

Problem solved. I changed the ignition coils.

Thanks all for reading and refusing to comment. 

Thread closed


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Ufkenedy said:


> Problem solved. I changed the ignition coils.
> 
> Thanks all for reading and refusing to comment.
> 
> Thread closed


You're welcome.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Ufkenedy said:


> Problem solved. I changed the ignition coils.
> 
> Thanks all for reading and refusing to comment.
> 
> Thread closed


So sad to see that so many people you helped on this forum in 6 months since you are member didn't jump to help you when you had this major issue!


----------



## .je (Aug 9, 2018)

Minutes ago I replaced the coil, and the car runs now, just like you did.
In fact it is much quieter and smoother than the 3.5 years I've had it. Silent outside the car.
A little relieved it's so common a problem and so easy to fix, just a bit expensive.


----------



## Ufkenedy (Oct 3, 2020)

.je said:


> Minutes ago I replaced the coil, and the car runs now, just like you did.
> In fact it is much quieter and smoother than the 3.5 years I've had it. Silent outside the car.
> A little relieved it's so common a problem and so easy to fix, just a bit expensive.


enjoy 🙂


----------



## Ufkenedy (Oct 3, 2020)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> So sad to see that so many people you helped on this forum in 6 months since you are member didn't jump to help you when you had this major issue!


----------



## Ufkenedy (Oct 3, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> You're welcome.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ufkenedy said:


> Hi guys, I'll appreciate your help/input as soon as you can.
> 
> My car ran smooth until about an hour ago. 2013 cruze. I put on my A/C for the first time since last summer i guess. Worked well, car was cold, i just suddenly smelt a very subtle strange burning smell but i ignored and i parked car and got groceries. Trying to leave and car it won't start. CEL is on and service stability on dash. I read code with portable scanner and it says injector circuit. I check fuse box and see injector fuse 8 is blown. I replaced and car starts but immediately stalls. The same fuse blown again. Apparently the fuse keeps blowing.
> 
> ...





Ufkenedy said:


> Problem solved. I changed the ignition coils.
> 
> Thanks all for reading and refusing to comment.
> 
> Thread closed


First off, no one has refused to do anything. You must remember, in the words of Maqcro1, It’s a forum not a 24/7 help desk... You have been a non-contributing member for six months and now all of a sudden you need help and you expect everyone and anyone to know the answer to a problem that is not run-of-the-mill in anyway shape or form. First off your post description is lacking and it is posted in the wrong forum. You did not even bother telling us what engine you have. 

Further more, you said you found some codes, yet you did not post them. By keeping the actual code to yourself and posting little information about it did not help anyone, especially you. You could have posted the links to the other threads you read and that would have helped as well.

So I guess what I am trying to say is, be a little more thoughtful when you post, ask complete questions and give useful information to start. The funny thing is you started with a bad fuel injector/fuse issue and ended up replacing the coils and then called it good. 

Personally I believe you owe the forum an apology.


----------

